# Neuer Partner vor Ort auf Fehmarn



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2005)

Auf Fehmarn kann man bei (fast) jedem Wetter angeln, vom Brandungsangeln auf Platte über Spinn- und Fliegenfischen auf Mefo und Dorsch, vom Bellyboat oder vom kleinen Boot bis hin zum Angelkutter, in der Saison Hornhechte, Heringe, Meeräschen und nicht zuletzt auch im Süsswasser. 

Beratung, Gerät und Köder gibts beim neuen Anglerboardpartner "Fairplay" in Burg auf Fehmarn in Burg auf Fehmarn

Nicht zuletzt trifft man dort viele Boardies!


----------

